# Best time to look for snakes?



## whoami? (Apr 30, 2004)

I got the sudden urge to look for snakes today (the 30th), and I was wondering what's the best time to look for them? I figure early morning is probably generally best, but I don't know for sure.

And if it helps, I live in SE USA/NW Florida. And I'm looking for anything nonvenomous.


----------



## Critterfarm (Apr 30, 2004)

If I take a day to herp I usually break it down like this
First light to 11AMish - walk field edges, tree lines, and trails in the woods, looking for animals out on the move.
11AMish to 1PMish -break for a well deserved frosty beverage and a hearty packed lunch, or hit a local greasy spoon.
1PMish to late afternoon - flip (and return!) boards, tin, logs, etc.  Root through trash piles, old buildings etc, or walk stream edges if you're looking for semi-aquatic species. 
Half hour before sunset to 3 hours after sunset - Drive little used roads with a spotlight or high beams on, looking for any movement in or along the sides of the road. 

Good luck, and take a camera!


----------



## Marcus D (Jan 10, 2018)

whoami? said:


> I got the sudden urge to look for snakes today (the 30th), and I was wondering what's the best time to look for them? I figure early morning is probably generally best, but I don't know for sure.
> 
> And if it helps, I live in SE USA/NW Florida. And I'm looking for anything nonvenomous.


Haha 2004, well I find the best time to be before noon, 10-12 am


----------

